# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Hot Women Performing Music Thread

## Virgil Jones

It is a tradition for me, whenever I join a new forum, I start a thread like this, starting with the same two songs:

----------

Daily Bread (12-28-2014),DriftingSand (08-27-2014),Mordent (07-24-2014),Network (08-16-2014),Pregnar Kraps (11-29-2014),teeceetx (11-22-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Ha cha cha - wow!

----------


## Robert Urbanek



----------



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

One of the hottest women in metal...

Cristina Scabbia of 'Lacuna Coil':

----------

Virgil Jones (07-23-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Although she is suffering through a corpulent period right at the moment, the release of Evanescence's first--and by far their best--album saw Amy Lee at her most bewitching and compelling...long black tresses and pale white skin really hits me where live...

----------

Virgil Jones (07-24-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

She went on to be keyboardist and associate vocalist on KMFDM, as well as Sascha Konietsko's wife, the tough, sexy, lovely Lucia Cifarelli. Here she is fronting the less well-known band 'Drill'...her voice is as hot as her appearance...:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

And for those of you that like your hot songstresses to be really freaky and weird and disturbing--as I often do--you can do no better than Sonya Scarlett of 'Theatre des Vampires', a Blackened Goth Metal band from Italy. She was banned from most London clubs over her propensity for sharing her blood with enthusiastic fans--a violation of all kinds of public health codes...

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Although she is suffering through a corpulent period right at the moment, the release of Evanescence's first--and by far their best--album saw Amy Lee at her most bewitching and compelling...long black tresses and pale white skin really hits me where live...


This one is my favorite of theirs

----------


## JackDallas

> 


They misspelled Sloppy.

----------


## JackDallas

> It is a tradition for me, whenever I join a new forum, I start a thread like this, starting with the same two songs:


Got to love The Lord for making things like that.

----------

Mordent (07-24-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-29-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Corruptbuddha

How about we put the QUEEN of rockers in here?

----------

protectionist (11-29-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## hoytmonger

> It is a tradition for me, whenever I join a new forum, I start a thread like this, starting with the same two songs:


I thought the thread was about MUSIC, not lip synching... my bad.

----------


## hoytmonger

> 


That's better!

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones

It is all what we make of it. I welcome your input.

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

LongTermGuy (08-09-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## hoytmonger



----------

LongTermGuy (08-09-2014),Virgil Jones (08-09-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


That video is truly awesome

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

hoytmonger (08-09-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## hoytmonger

How 'bout some lip synching...




Before MTV.

----------


## Network

Alizee is the hottest in this thread.  But she's French (read bitch) and can't dance (or sing).

I already made this thread. It's called "_sights so good you don't care about the sounds_"...or something, where I told you where to look for hot women performers...South Korea,, and even the names of the best members.

----------

Virgil Jones (08-16-2014)

----------


## Network

No nation shoots fancams like SKorea.  

@35secs

----------


## Network

But if you wanna go metal, I like to make this one scream:

----------


## Network

"more drummer"...lol
great song, great singer

----------


## Network



----------

LongTermGuy (08-16-2014)

----------


## Network



----------

LongTermGuy (08-16-2014)

----------


## Network

One not to skip.

If I had one choice, to footmassage, it'd probably be Nana from After School & Orange Caramel. 





she killz me

----------


## hoytmonger

May as well start a stripper thread.

----------

LongTermGuy (08-16-2014)

----------


## Network

She's 22.
shutup

----------

Virgil Jones (08-21-2014)

----------


## Network

Early 20s AZNs look teenage, teenage Anglos look 30.  Don't blame me. Blame GMOs and Bill Gates I guess.

Strippers don't get enough publicity and credit for their skills. But they don't have vids either.

----------


## Network

Blame Moohamed for the hijab performances.

----------


## Network

Lemme hitch a camel ride.
Ur goin to hell

----------


## squidward



----------


## Network

Spot the Anomaly, Where's Waldo bar game and Nana's ymmy legs Video.

----------

Virgil Jones (08-23-2014)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Svante

Sanni  Kurkisuo




.
Tarja Turunen she is beautiful singer




.

----------


## Svante

. 
Tuuli Oikarinen she is waiting for her boyfriend t o call 
.



.

----------

Virgil Jones (08-28-2014)

----------


## Network

drool

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Network

1:30 /thread

----------


## Network

nana
ahaaaaaweep
1:35

----------


## Network

September must be a good month in free Korea.




#hottest performers on the planet

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Network

0:20 precisely

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Network

^^^ i like that japanese song~~~
first time I've heard it. But I know that japanese are more content with keeping their talents in house while south koreans try hard to spread their music, mostly with english titles. i hardly ever find japanese or chinese music videos.

But I do love Asian women, singing and dancing ones especially.  :Smile: .

----------


## Virgil Jones

> ^ i like that song~~~
> first time I've heard it. But I know that japanese are more content with keeping their talents in house while south koreans try hard to spread their music, mostly with english titles. i hardly ever find japanese or chinese music videos.
> 
> But I do love Asian women, singing and dancing ones especially. .


Call it a fetish, but I really love Asian (oriental) women. They are like white women without the hangups.

----------


## Network

Alizee will never top this performance safe to say

----------


## Network

That made me think of the best T.A.T.U. performances.

Not available on youtube.

Age is just a number anyways. lol

----------


## Network

badass, she is

----------

Virgil Jones (10-04-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Network

SHE was in America!!?  If you can call LA America.





"She" ->

----------


## nonsqtr

The sax player.

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

Nice lungs.

----------


## nonsqtr

Candy Dulfer

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Network

_Good Night!_

Goodnight. Make me a gif from 18 to 22 secs.

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones

Ran across this crazy one, lol

----------

goosey (11-06-2014)

----------


## Network

_performing
_

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

No one has mentioned Lucia Cifarelli yet?

Or Cristina Scabbia?!

HOW is that even POSSIBLE!?!?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> No one has mentioned Lucia Cifarelli yet?
> 
> Or Cristina Scabbia?!
> 
> HOW is that even POSSIBLE!?!?


Post something by those ladies arcturus, I would love to hear your favorites by them

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Here's Lucia in her best known role as a member of KMFDM
KMDFDM - Attak/Reload: 



Here's her in a much less well-known band called Drill

Drill - Go To Hell:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

And Scabbia from Lacuna Coil
LACUNA COIL - Trip The Darkness (OFFICIAL VIDEO):

----------


## Network

Choa - blonde short hair
Seolhyn - gets the signature at beginning
Hyejeong - breaks into the boss' bedroom

Biases (spelling bad)

----------


## Network

But we can just go with Seolhyun.

----------


## nonsqtr

Amateurs are ok?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Amateurs are ok?


Absolutely amateurs are ok. Well done

----------


## Network

nomnomnom

South Koreans have the highest average height among all Asians due to a change in diet and free market liberation.

----------

Virgil Jones (11-13-2014)

----------


## teeceetx

> It is a tradition for me, whenever I join a new forum, I start a thread like this, starting with the same two songs:



Oh my.  Alizee.  I never could resist a sexy French woman.  My weekend is now better.

And those S. Koreans............ no words............  Wheres Lay-T?

----------


## OceanloverOH

What? No women chimed in on this thread?  OK, I'll post a few from a female perspective~~

----------

Mordent (11-22-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

:Sofa:

----------


## OceanloverOH

> 






LOLOLOLOL @Trinnity

----------


## Trinnity

> LOLOLOLOL @Trinnity


Made my day, @OceanloverOH

----------


## Network

@55secs

----------


## Network

@1:25

----------


## Network

@1:40




Much more fun than polihoax.

----------


## Network

@0:58 but no time stamp really needed.

----------


## Network

More Woo Ri!
More Woo Ri!

word. @1:30

----------


## Network

_More Woo Ri! More Woo Ri!_

Ok guys calm down. Hip Hop Girrrrr


@43secs best dance move

----------


## Network

Rainbow - Ji Sook > Woo Ri?

Thanks Giving
@1:05

----------


## Network

Such a tough call.

bad audio nice shorts

----------


## Network

Seriously.
white girls can't come close. Black girl booty poppers are nasty.

----------


## Network

I'm thankful that the Empire saved South Korea from Communism and enlightened them with the light of Lucifer. 
True Story.

----------


## Network

Thanksgiving Day performance for Americans who saved their necks from the Kim Jongs!

----------


## Network

See how low her zipper is?  

That's my favorite part of a woman, from belly button down a few inches.
Especially if they have a happy trail!

----------


## Mr. P

Network, I think you like Korean womens.

----------


## Network

> Network, I think you like Korean womens.


Love them. They still respect men and their elders but have enough liberty to show off.

----------


## Mr. P

> Love them. They still respect men and their elders but have enough liberty to show off.


I have seen some fine looking Korean women.  Or maybe they were Chinese.  I really can't tell the difference.

----------


## Network

> I have seen some fine looking Korean women.  Or maybe they were Chinese.  I really can't tell the difference.


I'll help you with that in a pop culture sort of way. 

You'll never see a Chinese artist.
The J-Pop (japanese) artists will all be really weird and/or "cute" with bad hair cuts.

The K-Pop artists will be unique and cute and hot. I post them here.

----------

Mr. P (11-29-2014)

----------


## Mr. P

> I'll help you with that in a pop culture sort of way. 
> 
> You'll never see a Chinese artist.
> The J-Pop (japanese) artists will all be really weird and/or "cute" with bad hair cuts.
> 
> The K-Pop artists will be unique and cute and hot. I post them here.


I have noticed the girls you post are cute and hot.  And I say that with limited meaning as I am an old man and don't want to sound creepy.

----------

Network (11-29-2014)

----------


## Network

> I have noticed the girls you post are cute and hot.  And I say that with limited meaning as I am an old man and don't want to sound creepy.


lol. They're irresistible. See their manners and charms on English Subs of _Invincible Youth_ on youtube or _Roommate_ on http://kshowonline.com

----------


## Mr. P

> lol. They're irresistible. See their manners and charms on English Subs of _Invincible Youth_ on youtube or _Roommate_ on http://kshowonline.com


I quickly looked at "We Got Married".  Cute girls.

I should not say anything else.  If my little wife sees me googooing over young Korean girls she might cut me off for a while.  haha

----------


## Network

> I quickly looked at "We Got Married".  Cute girls.
> 
> I should not say anything else.  If my little wife sees me googooing over young Korean girls she might cut me off for a while.  haha


Ohhhhh. _We Got Married_ has Yura from _Girl's Day_! She daebak.

----------


## Network

I need the recordings from all these Iphones at the bottom.


needshots.png

----------


## Mr. P

> Ohhhhh. _We Got Married_ has Yura from _Girl's Day_! She daebak.


Are you Korean or can you speak the language?

----------


## Network

> Are you Korean or can you speak the language?


Kamsahamnida! (thank you)
Anyaseuong! (hello)
Daebak! (the best/awesome)

that's all I really know but that's 75% of what they say, so yes I'm fluent.

----------

Mr. P (11-29-2014)

----------


## Mr. P

> Kamsahamnida! (thank you)
> Anyaseuong! (hello)
> Daebak! (the best/awesome)
> 
> that's all I really know but that's 75% of what they say, so yes I'm fluent.


Haha!

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*The making of Be my baby (The Ronettes/Phil Spector)*

----------

Network (11-29-2014)

----------


## Network

love that song @Pregnar Kraps

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-29-2014)

----------


## Network



----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-29-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> 


It is one of THE great songs of Rock & Roll.

----------


## protectionist

> 


Allison Krause is a decent fiddler, and OK-looking, but "hot" ?  Nah. Not hardly.  But then, different folks, different strokes.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Allison Krause is a decent fiddler, and OK-looking, but "hot" ?  Nah. Not hardly.  But then, different folks, different strokes.


She is plenty fine, a sweetheart in every way.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Now for a change of pace...a vampire gothic metal chick from Italy who kicks ASS:

THEATRES DES VAMPIRES - LA DANSE MACABRE DU VAMPI…:

----------


## protectionist

You want "Hot" ?  How about Sara Lee, taking a bath and playing bass in the Love Shack video >>

----------

Virgil Jones (11-29-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> You want "Hot" ?  How about Sara Lee, taking a bath and playing bass in the Love Shack video >>


I love the video, but don't you think Sara Lee is a bit, I don't know, average maybe?

----------


## protectionist

> I love the video, but don't you think Sara Lee is a bit, I don't know, average maybe?


When I'm attracted to somebody, I just AM.  :Dontknow:     Doesn't matter what rating she gets.  Check her out at 2:00 of the video.

----------

Virgil Jones (11-30-2014)

----------


## Mr. P

Patty Smyth, also known as Mrs. John McEnroe

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

There's been an explosion of all-girl garage punk bands in Detroit, the birthplace of punk rock (as the home of MC5 and Iggy and the Stooges) that has produced some truly REMARKABLE music. 

What i like about them is that they process the early 60s girl group sound as exemplified by The Ronnettes  through a 70s punk medium to make some of the best sounds ever made by chicks with guitars.

The two best, IMO, are The Detroit Cobras and The Gire Gire Girls.
the detroit cobras. midnight blues: 



The Detroit Cobras - Bad Girl: 



Gore Gore Girls - Loaded Heart: 



Gore Gore Girls - You Lied To Me Before:

----------


## Virgil Jones

Adelle might not fit everyone's idea of hot, but I argue that her jazz voice is eloquent and tasty.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Virgil Jones (12-01-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Virgil Jones (12-01-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Network

Hot bad girls is a long lost art.

So put your name on it.

----------


## Network

Good song, furrr real.

----------


## Network



----------


## Network

9 options.

top 10 album sales for a girl band of all time worldwide.  Guess who is #1?  Spice Girls. aint that a shame. There isn't even a spice girl who gave me a woody at my horniest age when they were relevant..

----------


## Network

Yuri tho. aaaagh

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

OptimaFemina (12-28-2014)

----------


## Daily Bread

> It is a tradition for me, whenever I join a new forum, I start a thread like this, starting with the same two songs:


And the winner is........

----------


## Virgil Jones

> And the winner is........


I can't pick between the two. Those ladies are awesome.

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## fyrenza



----------

Virgil Jones (01-01-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


That was better than I can say. Thank you for that

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

For @Virgil Jones :

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## curvy_goddess

This one is cute, where she's just in her house singing for a sick little girl...

----------

Virgil Jones (01-07-2015)

----------


## Network

This group only did cutie pie stuff for a few years, and then decided to make money.
So, it's not as good if you didn't know them before.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> This group only did cutie pie stuff for a few years, and then decided to make money.
> So, it's not as good if you didn't know them before.


God I love hot Oriental women. Not crazy about the jungle music, but the ladies are fine as hell.

----------


## curvy_goddess



----------


## Network

^Better view and presence than my bias, Yooyoung. Howeva, 3:12v

----------


## Virgil Jones

> ^Better view and presence than my bias, Yooyoung. Howeva, 3:12v


Hot Asian Women, I can't get enough of that

----------

Network (01-11-2015)

----------


## Network

Impressive body control @around 1:20

Dance cover "hot women performing" not the originals

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Impressive body control @around 1:20
> 
> Dance cover "hot women performing" not the originals


Now that is quite nice

----------


## Network

Can I get an Amen. 
For S Korea. All of the west added up can't even hold a candle.

----------


## Network

Goodnight and good luck and sweet dreams.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Hot Asian Women, I can't get enough of that


Girls.  DOM  :Cool20:

----------


## Network



----------


## Network

Love Sick
Doomed to hell or a free ride to heaven. Lucky Girl.
she doesn't worship the cross.

----------


## Network

Now for some Going to Hell

----------


## fyrenza

Wow.

Twerking, tastefully done.  Who knew???

----------

Network (01-20-2015),Virgil Jones (01-20-2015)

----------


## Network

Best legs ever, Sweetest girl ever (I watched a celeb show she was on)
Free pass or Hell

----------


## Network

I'd give all these ladies a free pass, btw.

 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I doubt they'd be allowed to dance like that in heaven.

Sorry, I have to be honest, bullocks.

----------


## Network

NC
(no comment) or (north carolina)

----------


## Virgil Jones

Network, I have a fetish for hot Oriental women, I really do. The video quality is in question when only the very center of the screen is used, and the audio quality is awful

----------


## Virgil Jones

You posted this one earlier, and it is truly awesome my friend.

----------


## Network

Someone told me they like my late night hot women performing posts. It's like a drug to make everything ok again after talking to the freaks on this forum.  :Wink: 

One of my favorites.  @1:30

----------


## Network

@20secs &54secs

----------


## Network

@around 40secs






White & black girls banned from this thread.

----------


## Network

Yep
Yep
Yep

Woori



Daebak  (the best) Jisook



You'll never know her name....NoEul

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Network

I'll let a white skank in the thread for superbowl only.

enjoy hitting the tiny x's

ps. it's not the super bowl performance.

----------


## Network

Short hair girl is smokin
Blonde hair girl works too. 
Forget the audio.

I try to find hot white women, don't blame me.  :Wink:

----------


## Network

Well, since I wisely put in for PTO on the monday super bowl holiday, I'll play an old game and dominate the "what's new" page..

----------


## Network



----------


## Network



----------


## Network



----------


## Network



----------


## Network



----------


## Network



----------


## Network



----------


## Network



----------


## Network



----------


## Network

Cutie^

those two aren't the best in Tahiti, this is

----------


## Network

Performing in the snow in tanktops and high heels. True heroes.

One of them fell that day. She made an ugly face and monuments were built in her honoUr.

----------


## Network

Did I post this? Probably. Don't miss it again.

----------


## Network

Falling down on the job @*2:05*.
Poor girl, slaving in the snow for the profits of talentless nerds. the way of the world.

----------


## Network

New Brew Spew

----------


## Network

Why do AZNs look better the paler they are? Maybe not true, but they worship the Michael Jackson skin in Korea
Ancient Mysteries.

nice GIF didn't work here from my comp.

Let's try this

----------


## Network

lol
DP, double post, not the other thing yall were thinking of.

----------


## Network

Aaaag

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Network

Bounce, go with me, bounce bounce, go with me, bounce

----------


## Network

wriggle viggle

----------


## Network

^going to heaven

----------


## Network

Know why a small nation like S Korea has so many hot girl groups and performances and America has none?
Because, they want you to be gay.

----------


## Network

ACtually, I'm just racist and don't find black girls attractive at all,
Nicki Minaj, Beyonce, Rihana, linebacker bitches.

----------


## Network

@2:*33*

----------


## Network

They'll have you pausing for panties.
No such luck, well a couple of times.
4K quality is the death of seeing it live.
(oh yea, their backvocals and some of their mics go out and screw the song, who cares)

----------


## Network

Birth Name: Kim Seol Hyun
Stage Name: Seolhyun
Angel Name: Seolhyunari
Birthday: January 3, 1995



2013-06-09 ^
perfect weather, never will get better.

----------


## Network

You didn't know? Being exploited?
mmkay









why you have a problem with that, Ba'al?

----------


## Network

GIF load fail on a good one
attchment probably still there because attchmts are irreversible bullshit on this forum

----------


## Network

^hyeri dancing, specific hot moment not located but the next best thing





Hyeri sleeping/eating with a cold during the promotion rush, Cuuuute.

----------


## Network

WTF
I <3 her






I don't get a day off for rabbithumping egglaying pagan spring break. F!U!

----------


## Network



----------


## Network

hilarious fan reaction. my least favorite member but seckshiest outfit.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> It is a tradition for me, whenever I join a new forum, I start a thread like this, starting with the same two songs:


How do I get this music video back? I think she is Croatian.

----------


## Virgil Jones

When I started this thread, the first video was still active. Alas it is perhaps gone forever. What I can do is post the song by said performer on another stage. Please enjoy.

----------


## Virgil Jones

Jesus, that bitch doesn't want us to see her sing

----------


## Virgil Jones

I think it is time to revisit this thread for its greatness, with special interest in the Asian ladies

----------

